
Hackers find “official,” usable PSP emulator hidden in PS4’s PaRappa - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/05/hackers-find-official-usable-psp-emulator-hidden-in-ps4s-parappa/
======
jimmies
Emulators bundled in modern games are not new, recently Modern Vintage Gamer
has a video listing a dozen of them [1]. Will the discovering of one open
doors to anything? Should we be excited for it?

I think it's a cute discovery that deserves another minute on a youtube video,
but that's all there is to it. You should always keep in mind that it is,
firstly, an executable blob that no one could improve upon. Secondly, it is a
binary that is not legally redistributeable. It's a dead end. I am even more
excited about a project that doesn't even have a working code than this.

1: [https://youtu.be/UVojVDI52Jk](https://youtu.be/UVojVDI52Jk)
[https://youtu.be/FsPLDSqVqSc](https://youtu.be/FsPLDSqVqSc)

------
tylergetsay
It was rumored that when the PS3 was hacked that they got the PSP keys from
the built in emulator.

